# sled jig question re: rockler miter bars and threaded screws...



## Valid8r (Nov 8, 2008)

So here's one for you guys. I have a pair of miter bars from Rockler that each have 3 threaded holes for attachment to your sled/jig base. I want to use these for a two bar crosscut sled. Here's the problem.

I know how to use double sided tape to attach these to my base, but then how do I set up to drill my holes in the base so that they are perfectly aligned to the threaded holes (with a countersunk hole on top of the base)? Imgaine that I have the bars attached with double sided tape on the bottom of my sled. Now imagine how you would mark and drill the holes. I can easily use a pencil/marker to mark through the threaded hole to the bottom of the sled base. I can then remove the bars and drill my holes and then countersink from the top. But imagine that I am off by 1/16" with my drilling, marking, countersinking? Then my screws are going to pull my bars out of alignment with my miter slots in my TS...???

My latest thought is to just drill a set of countersunk holes in the bars so that I can screw through the bars and bite into the sled base - is that what you would/did do in this case???

Thanks for your advice.

Jon


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Valid8,
I would mark them like you said, being very careful, drill the holes and mount the bars. Check the fit in your miter slots. If it slides ok, then I would fasten my back fence to the sled and make sure it is perpendicular to the slots. The other thing you could do is to cut a shallow dado where the bars are going to attach to the bottom of your sled. Make sure the bar fits snug in the dado. Then drill the holes slightly bigger than your screws. This will allow for the screw being off a tad and the slot will contain your bar from moving when you tighten them down. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Just a thought. Could you place your miter bars into the slots, put a few dabs of glue on the top surface of each one, and then carefully position and align your crosscut sled. Allow the glue to dry, and then remove sled and bars from the table saw. Using a small pilot drill, come in from the under side of the bars and create pilot holes. You could then drill the holes into your sled, countersink them, and install your mounting screws.

Gerry


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

This all sounds way too complicated to me. I like to use qs white oak for runners. All I do is set the runners in the slots, shim them up with pennies so they are even with the top, add glue, set the base on top, then shoot a couple of brads to hold the runners. The runners are made from scrap, so it's very cost effective.


----------



## Valid8r (Nov 8, 2008)

*Reply to Julian*



Julian the woodnut said:


> This all sounds way too complicated to me. I like to use qs white oak for runners. All I do is set the runners in the slots, shim them up with pennies so they are even with the top, add glue, set the base on top, then shoot a couple of brads to hold the runners. The runners are made from scrap, so it's very cost effective.


Thanks Julian, but I already have the aluminum runners so I still want to use them! 

Jon


----------



## Valid8r (Nov 8, 2008)

*Reply to Mike*



firehawkmph said:


> Valid8,
> I would mark them like you said, being very careful, drill the holes and mount the bars. Check the fit in your miter slots. If it slides ok, then I would fasten my back fence to the sled and make sure it is perpendicular to the slots. The other thing you could do is to cut a shallow dado where the bars are going to attach to the bottom of your sled. Make sure the bar fits snug in the dado. Then drill the holes slightly bigger than your screws. This will allow for the screw being off a tad and the slot will contain your bar from moving when you tighten them down.
> Mike Hawkins


Thanks Mike, I've thought of trying the dado approach too, but was worried about getting the dado's perfectly aligned as well. I suppose that since the mitre bars have adjustable screws that I shouldn't be so worried.

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

Don't the holes in the bars go all the way through the bars? If the do just double tape the bars to the sled then turn it over and drill a pilot hole using the threaded holes as a guide.


----------



## Valid8r (Nov 8, 2008)

*thanks - I now have my first sled*

Thanks everyone for your help. I managed to create my first sled successsfully. I used the pre-existing tapped holes in the bars and just hoped that I would get the holes drilled in my base correctly. Seems to have worked.

Appreciate all the help.

Jon


----------

